# O/T: My Husband's First Christmas with the Lord



## BunnyMommy (Dec 29, 2004)

Guys, I hope that you don't think this toomacabre. I consider you all to be as much an extended familyas well as friends, and I really wanted to share this with you. 

I had a headstone custom made for my husband, and it turned outbeautifully. It's two hearts. It has our weddingdate on it with two wedding rings, the designation "Husband" (myfavorite nickname for him), and naturally his DOB and DOD. 

I went out to the grave this Monday to carry him a Christmas poinsettiaand some unidentified angel (who has not yet revealed him or herself tome) had been to the grave and left a beautiful Christmas silkpoinsettia flower arrangement. I sat at the cemetery for awhile and just cried. _This_ was the best Christmaspresent that anybody could have given me. 

The attached photo is his headstone with the mystery flower arrangement and my poinsettia. 

Thanks for allowing me to share this.


----------



## Fergi (Dec 29, 2004)

BunnyMommy,

It is hard to type this with the tears in my eyes, you have picked abeautiful memorial to your husband. I hope that your pain has easedsome with time and that you can remember the wonderful memories with asmile in your heart. I wish you the best.

Love

Adrienne


----------



## Elf Mommy (Dec 29, 2004)

That is really beautiful. How kind of someone toadd the flowers to brighten your day. You made alovelychoice. I know how you must miss him every day.


----------



## pamnock (Dec 29, 2004)

It's a beautiful tribute -- thank you for sharing it with us . . .

Pam


----------



## MyBabyBunnies (Dec 29, 2004)

Oh BunnyMommy! That's beautiful.

I'm torn somewhere between smiling and crying.

I'm sorry for your loss, but very glad you seem to be taking it well and that someone else was thinking of him and you.


----------



## Stephanie (Dec 29, 2004)

BunnyMommy, you have been in my thoughts so muchlately. I've been wondering how you've been doing right now, with theholidays and all. *hugs*

I have tears in my eyes as I type this. I wish there were more I could say or do.


----------



## 2bunmom (Dec 29, 2004)

Bunny Mommy, I am sitting here in tearsbecauseI cannot imagine the depth of emotions that you mustfeel this holiday season and every day since your husband passedaway. I have not been posting much but I just wanted you toknow you are in my thoughts. The headstoneandpoinsettia arebeautiful! We should be the one'sthanking you for sharing a beautiful private moment with us!Much Love Beckie


----------



## Buck Jones (Dec 29, 2004)

My goodness! What a most excellenttestimony to your love and life together. I've never seen amonument before that "wraps" it all up so beautifully. Youhave excellent taste, BunnyMommy, and there is no doubt that you havedone right by Danny.

The "angel's" gift is somehow fitting, too, as far as I amconcerned. That is as it should be and, perhaps, is meant tobe a message to you.

For your sake, I am glad the Christmas season is over. Icannot imagine how incredibly difficult it must have been for you thisyear. There are no words to compensate for yourloss. All I can say is that you are near and dear to all ofus here on the Forum. I wish there were some way we couldalleviate some of the pain and lonesomeness you must feel.

Your post is in no way macabre. I am so happy you thought enough of us to share it with us on the Forum.

Give Sherman an extra squeeze for us, eh?

Buck


----------



## Carolyn (Dec 29, 2004)

Dearest BunnyMommy,

The headstone is beautiful. He'd love it that you wrote_"Husband"_. Oh, how you would say it with such Ownership. And thefact that he accepted it and laughed along; well, we know he giggledwhen he saw you make that decision. "That Girl of Mine! She isSomething Else!"

I realize that you'll never be the same person again. I feel lucky tohave known you while Danny was alive. Your joy, happiness, love, faith,spirit and laughter came through in every post with more energy thenwhen a rabbit races. I miss the piece of Angela that went with Danny. 

I don't think I'll ever stop praying for your strength to get to the point where you can be truly happy and content again.

Much Love,
-Carolyn


----------



## rabbitgirl (Dec 29, 2004)

hugs from me too!


----------



## cirrustwi (Dec 29, 2004)

It is truely a beautiful tribute. Iknow how hard the holidays can be following the loss of a dear lovedone. My thoughts and prayers are with you during thisdifficult time.


----------



## RaspberrySwirl (Dec 30, 2004)

SweetAngela.....I've left you in peace during Christmas because I knew thatwas how you wanted it. It makes my heart smile that you were able toshare this with us. The stone is a perfect statement of simpleelegance. I hope your path is becoming more clear and maybe just alittle less painful with each passing day.

Much Love, 

Raspberry


----------



## MyBabyBunnies (Dec 30, 2004)

:?I really hope I didn't cause any grief by messaging you the other day BunnyMommy. Sorry if I did.


----------



## Meganc731 (Dec 30, 2004)

My heart goes out to you BunnyMommy.

Take care,

Megan


----------



## mummybunny (Dec 30, 2004)

BunnyMommy, what a beautiful tribute to your husband. Thinking of you at this time.

mummybunny


----------



## Cupcake (Dec 30, 2004)

Bunnymommy,

I had no idea you had recently suffered such a loss (as I try to type amongst the tears)

You chose a beautiful headstone &amp; I think it was wonderful that an "angel" placed the silk flowers at his grave. 

Hoping that soon the pain will lessen &amp; you will be able to enjoy your life as you once did. 

You are in my thoughts

Sue


----------



## bluebird (Dec 30, 2004)

Its very beautiful,i cant imagine how sad you must be.bluebird


----------



## BunnyMommy (Dec 30, 2004)

Thank you all so much for your wonderfulsentiments of love and support. Words can't express what acomfort you all have been to me during this difficult time. Itruly consider you a part of my extended family as well as my goodfriends.

It's such a marvelous blessing that so many WONDERFUL people have cometogether in one place like this from all over the world and comingletogether in a fashion that's even closer than many bloodfamilies. 

MyBunnyLovesMe, yes the other side is for me. 

Raspberry, you have been a real source of inspiration to me through allof this. Never hesitate to contact me if you feel theimpulse. I don't mind discussing Danny at all. AsCarolyn has said before, it's therapeutic. Along with this,there are so many things going on "in the background" that you guysdon't know about, so it really salves my spirit when you all reach outto me and want to share a small part of my world. 

MyBunnyBoys, no! You didn't cause me any grief atall. I love you like a daughter. You don't know howit fills me to know that even in the rip tide of your own tragediesthis year that you would still find it within you to reach into thedepths of your wellspring of compassion and try to comfort, encourage,and provide support to me. 

Thank you all again for allowing me to share this with you. Ican't remember how life was before I found this board and hope thatI'll never know again. 

With all humility and sincerity, 

BunnyMommy


----------



## LuvaBun (Dec 30, 2004)

Bunny Mommy, I have just come on to the boardtoday and seen your post. I think the headstone you chose is simplybeautiful, and the flowers just set it of perfectly. I am glad you letus share it with you.

I can't begin to imagine how difficult the holiday season has been foryou and your family. All of us here in the Forum have great love andrespect for you - you are so special, and I am just so pleased that youcontinue to join us. I hope that you can look towards 2005 with fondmemories of your wonderful Danny. Much love and hugs to you andSherman- Jan


----------



## blossombunny (Dec 31, 2004)

Bunnymommy, I think it is a beautiful tribute to your husband. Tracy


----------



## Jems (Dec 31, 2004)

BunnyMommy,

I am fairly new to this forum and also was not aware of yourloss. I am sorry to hear about it. I will keep youin my thoughts and prayers. God bless.

Jen


----------



##  (Dec 12, 2005)

Thinking of you , and hoping you have found much inner streangth and peace .

Prayers are offered , and Bless .


----------



## Carolyn (Dec 12, 2005)

*gypsy wrote:*


> Thinking of you , and hoping you havefound much inner streangth and peace .
> 
> Prayers are offered , and Bless .




ray:

She doesn't come in here anymore, Gypsy. Says it's too hardwithout Buck. I will be speaking to her though and will passalong your condolences.

:kiss:

-Carolyn


----------



##  (Dec 12, 2005)

Thank You Carolyn , I missher terribly , I hope all is well withher and King Sherman .


----------



## Carolyn (Dec 12, 2005)

*gypsy wrote:*


> Thank You Carolyn , I miss her terribly, I hope all is well with herand King Sherman .




I miss her too. :sad:


----------



## Bassetluv (Dec 12, 2005)

(((BunnyMommy)))



:rose:


----------



## RaspberrySwirl (Dec 12, 2005)

I hear from her byemail and she soundsin goodspirits. I miss herpresence on the board more than words can say. 

Those of you who never got to know her, have no idea what you are missing...





Raspberry


----------



## SweetPeasMommie (Dec 12, 2005)

I just found out about her husband. Bunny'smommy I am truly sorry for you lost last year. He he always be with youforever. We are going through the tough time this year with the lost ofmy husband's mother who recently lost her battle to cancer on September27th.

God Bless you Bunny'smommy

Have a Blessed Christmas

Angel


----------



## m.e. (Dec 12, 2005)

I miss BunnyMommy so much :sad:

~Emily and the Fuzzbutts~


----------



## LuvaBun (Dec 12, 2005)

*m.e. wrote: *


> I miss BunnyMommy so much :sad:
> 
> ~Emily and the Fuzzbutts~


Me too . She was inspirational, and her stories about King Shermanwere guaranteed to make you smile. Carolyn, please tell her I amthinking of her.

Jan


----------



## DaisyNBuster (Dec 12, 2005)

I miss my friend too. Its not the same withouther. I miss her posts, that were so full of life. Now that she doesn'tcome here anymore Carolyn please can you pass on both mine and Ryanslove. We think of her fondly a lot of the time.

I hope that at sometime she will be able to return and I am praying forher asanother Christmas without her husband is dawning.

God bless you BunnyMommy.

Vickie


----------



## MyBabyBunnies (Dec 12, 2005)

I miss her too. I've tried emailing her but no reply. Then again, I'm not sure if she uses those emails anymore.

I miss those King Sherman photos and stories!


----------



## Carolyn (Dec 12, 2005)

I'll most certainly pass on your thoughts and how you miss her, Folks.

I'll probably talk to her before the week is over. Last wespoke, Sherman was fine. Turning his Royal Nose up at theroom she had totally made-over for him.:foreheadsmack: 

-Carolyn


----------



## cirrustwi (Dec 12, 2005)

Please give my thoughts and prayers toBunnyMommy and Sherman. Tell her I pray that her holidays areas bright as possible. 

It's so hard to go through the holidays without your lovedones. This will be my Dad's 7th Christmas with God and Istill miss him every minute of every day, but most especially now.

Lots of Love to BunnyMommy.

Jen


----------



## MyBabyBunnies (Dec 12, 2005)

You should tell her to stop by the forum if andwhen she gets a chance! We all miss her terribly! On top of that, Ithink I own Sherman's future Queen, they're a match made in heaven.:disgust:

I agree with Raspberry. For those who didn't know BunnyMommy, youmissed out on getting to know a great person. And as for her rabbit,well lets just say we don;t call him _King_ Sherman for nothing.


----------

